# i want to start kayaking



## garrettwomack (Aug 12, 2007)

i really want to start kayaking(whitewater) but i have a lot of questions.

first a need a kayak, my price range is about 100-300 dollars, i can go as high as 500 if i need too. i need something for a beginner, easy to flip back over if i get knocked over, easy to turn, and i would like something that i can go on flat water with also. I'm really looking for plastic models, but can anyone give me the pros and cons of inflatables too. thank you


----------



## jballen1 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd definitely go for plastic. If you're gonna be doin any sort of colorado kayaking, you need something that can take impact with rocks. I'd start by looking at river runner category of boats. This would include the dagger mamba, the wavesport diesel, and the liquid logic gus. This site is one of the best sources to look for some boats in that price range. You might also look at this link for CKS (http://www.coloradokayak.com/Store/Used-Kayaks-Demo-Kayaks). If ya still cant find anything, Confluence Kayak in denver is one of the greatest paddle shops around. They've got plenty of used boats and are totally willing to help you get in a boat that you like.


----------



## Edward-Oh (Jul 9, 2007)

*beginner instruction*

Check out my instructional video at grabyournuts.com. It should provide you with all the information you need.


----------



## Oopps (Jul 6, 2006)

That price range is a little low even for a used boat. Most used whitewater kayaks would be around $600-500. 

As far as inflatables go, they are great for begginers but don't give you a lot of chance to get better in. If youare seriously looking at getting into the sport (particuarly if you want to be able to go on a lake too) a hard-shell would be better as it allows for far more skill growth. Since you want something for lake as well as river, I would recomend a long boat for you, more of a creeker. Dagger Mambas tend to be pretty good boats for begginers and could work on a lake too. Any whitewater boat is going to be a little tippier and harder to keep straight than a touring kayaking, but the longer boats less so. Others you could try (if you want the older boats) might be some of the older Prijons. 

I would recommend some classes, too, if you are new to the sport - at least a basic flat water class and a intro river class, probably a roll class as well. Check out www.raguides.com (phone number is 303-988-2943).

Hope that helps.
-Peta


----------



## heliodorus04 (May 31, 2005)

When you think about what you can afford, don't forget the essential non-boat gear.

Dry-top (a good one new starts around $200)
Paddle (a good one new starts around $200)
Spray skirt (around $100)
Helmet ($50)
Life jacket - aka PFD ($75)

The thing about getting into kayaking is that it's all up-front cost, and once you're in, you don't need to spend much more, unless you're a gear whore like gh. 

So after cost, then you need someone to teach you how to start - the roll. Lots of people and places can do that for cheap to nothing. But to get better at kayaking, you have to get acquainted with people who will help - you're already at The Buzz, so you're ahead in that category.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Realisticly [sp ] your price range is a little too low.apx $600 + accessories.I don;t agree that inflatables can't take impact with rocks ,or that you can't advance.I run all kinds of bony front range class 4.and harderd runs require you to have skills specific to the boat,i know a duckier that runs Bailey,Gore,Clear Crk. of he Ark,Royal Gorge at 4000, Grand Canyon,etc., but there arn't too many of us around Colo., more on the coasts.The pros are; ease of storage and travel,beginner friendliness for when you're starting out and for friends later,lots of storage capacity for overnighters,comfortable and lots of fun.Cons not as playful,hassle to inflate all the time,kayakers think you're a dork,can't advance as far,you're more exposed to the watereg your legs are always wet and you will be in the water self-rescuing or swimming.I love duckies, but if I had to do it over again I would start out in a kayak and get professional instruction from day one,teaching yourself sucks,take it from a guy with the slowest learning curve in kayaking history.IMO ,an all purpose/river running playboat would be good for you; can creek a little can play a little,generally a little longer so better for ocean/lakes. Good Luck.


----------



## P_McP (Jul 5, 2007)

Your price range is good if you've got numerous second hand sports stores around. I picked up an older Necky Jive to learn with at the beggining of this summer for 175 bucks. Keep in mind I spent nearly 400 on accessories like paddle, skirt, helmet, etc.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

Look at the buzz over the next few months and in to winter. You will find some good deals on gear. Try a used river runner or creek boat dont buy any thing to old either. Also rember if you buy used skirt top etc. You will get wet those items you might want new. P.S dont forget that throw bag!!!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

gotta disagree with you there shady, i dont think beginners need or should carry a throw bag.


----------



## Oopps (Jul 6, 2006)

Taking a basic rescue class soon after you start boating, then getting a throw bag, is a great idea for beginners. Getting a throw bag and having someone show you how to use it works well too. Beginners getting a throw bag and not practicing with it, however, is how ropes end up being left in the river.

And for goodness sake, if you're going to carry a throw rope, or a rescue vest with tether, or anything else that could get tangled, get a knife as well.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree I should have specafied. I have a knife get a good one and take a good class not a half ass one. It may save a life one day. I dislocated my shoulder 4 miles from the take out once and swam, basic rescue skills are a must in my eyes in any back country setting. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## garrettwomack (Aug 12, 2007)

im no novice to the river guys, just kayaking... 
i know safety, and i know rafting.

i think i may be getting my first kayak soon though. it's a 10 foot Prijon Hurricane for 300 dollars only used once. is this a good deal, and a good starter kayak for me?


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

cool, no offense intended. price seems to high to me for a 10ft boat.


----------



## Oopps (Jul 6, 2006)

No offense intended. The debate about beginners and ropes is something I've had many times with people, and it more academic rather than being something that might apply to you specifically. Good for you to have that river and safety experience before starting kayaking anyway.

The price seems a little high for the boat, but only used once, it's not unreasonable. The boat itself is not a bad choice for what you plan to use it for either, but...though it depends a little on your size.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

The Hurricane was a good boat in its day, I had one. Now it is so out dated you will have much more fun in a newer boat. I got a new Fun this year and the differance is amazing . Look arround and try out as many boats as you can before you buy.


----------



## garrettwomack (Aug 12, 2007)

hmmm i didnt realize they were older boats. good advice, i think ill shop around some more


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

There is a Prijon creek boat for sale on the swap it is a green Hercules $450 may be you could get it cheeper. It is about 8-10 years newer than a Hurricane. Keep Looking


----------



## Oopps (Jul 6, 2006)

I wouldn't go with the Hercules unless you are a reasonably large person. We use one in our school fleet and keep it only for people around 250lbs +.

If you could find a Prijon Fly or something like that, it might work alright for you.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

YA did'nt thik about size. Check out a Mamba or a Jackson Fun I love my Fun. The Ammo is nice as well. There are so many new boats out there Im sure if you look you can find a boat 3-4 years old for $400. or close to that. Get a boat with a flat planing hull and somthing that fits you and your needs. Also when you are buying used make sure that all the components that you use work together. There is nothin worse than a skirt that is to big or to small. Make sure your skirt fits your cock pit and you dont have strugle to get it on, but... make sure it is not to loose. Watch out for the old Mt Surf recal skirt the serial#s are posted on there site. Good Luck finding a boat and have fun. The best advice I have is take a lesson or 3 on rolling and basic kayaking skills. Dont get discouraged after you swim a few times It happens to every new boater.


----------



## Oopps (Jul 6, 2006)

Funs are not good if you want something you can take on a lake also. I know they're supposed to be river-running play, but I've never really liked them for any sort of river running. 

Then again, I've just had bad luck every time I've paddled the 2Fun.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

What kind of bad luck did you have in the 2fun? Im currious bc Im looking for a new creek/river runner. My fun rides a bit to low in the water for me to be comfortable in low water and fast pushy creeks. May be I need to loose 15 lbs. But... the point was bad luck, what should I expect from my Fun? only got to paddle it a few times this summer before dislocting a shoulder and needing the knife. I like the Jackson Rocker and the Pyranha Ammo, any creek boat feed back?


----------



## Oopps (Jul 6, 2006)

It was just bad luck. River karma catching up to me for hoping that my friend would swim in Golden or something along those lines, I'm sure. But it kinda prejudiced me against the boat (ending up beneath an undercut rock my first time I tried paddling one was not good). I do think the Funs don't have as much secondary stability as I would like in a river runner though, but I would use one for play (with slightly modified outfitting, though).

Sorry to hear about the dislocated shoulder - ouch. And yeah, any feedback on the rocker, anyone? I was also looking at getting a Punk Rocker if/when I have the money for a creek boat.


----------

